# WANTED: Trade or buy - Vampire Black Coach coffin or similar



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

As the title suggests, I'm looking for a coffin and lid from the Vampire Counts Black Coach.

I've checked Ebay, and cant find a suitable piece other than one I've already bid on - the rest are just asking too much for them, or are selling lids and coffin separately.

I can offer a small cash incentive, or if you prefer, I have several older unpainted, and mostly still blister packed models from various armies and both WFB and 40K.

Throw me a PM if you have a coffin and lid, or if you know where to find one - my War Altar/Black Coach conversion cant go ahead without a coffin. 

Thanks guys. I'll update this thread if I win the current Ebay bid.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

So, I didn't win the bid - no way was I going to bid £13 to get a small coffin!

Has anyone got any other coffin options?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a couple of Chained coffins from malifaux, I'll see if I can fish them out to take photo's for you


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Wyrd has some nice looking coffins:










http://wyrd-games.net/shop/Coffins-2-Pack.html


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

yup those're the ones I have


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

They certainly look the part, thanks guys. A couple of questions though: are they two separate coffins, or a single sculpted piece? Also, do they have, or could they be converted to contain a vamp like husk?

I'm working out a War Altar conversion to a Black Coach, to make it of a similar size to the new Mortis Engine/Coven Throne. So far, the idea I'm leaning towards is having a blood transfusion set up, (like Viktor in the Underworld film), using the cauldron from the coven throne and various other bits left over from making the Mortis engine variant kit.

I was hoping to get a lidded coffin so I could hook up the blood lines (no pun intended) from the cauldron to the vamp directly inside the coffin, with a removable lid, just for the added detail.

Thats primarily why I was looking for an old Black Coach coffin. Even something very similar without a vamp inside would do, as I can always improvise a body.

Any ideas?


----------

